# What is going on???!!!



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

I was watching my other three imitators and getting the deli cups ready like Mellisa said, I turned my back for no more than 20 seconds and the biggest imitator that had just been on a leaf is now upside down dead, he literally just fell dead off the leaf. The other two were no where near him.
Please! What is going on???
I have placed the other two in their own cups.
Rhonda


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I am so sorry that you are experiencing this. I have no advice on what could be the cause of the problems, but i would suggest contacting Dr. Frye and possibly getting a necropsy done. Also, how long have you had them and have you contacted the breeder?

good luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

I have had them for 13 days. I just sent an email to the breeder. I am also going to send the same email to the person that was selling them for the breeder.
Rhonda


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Don't panic....*

There is a possibility he isn't dead. I would go ahead and make the assumption he is still alive and move him to a 32 oz container. 

I would also contact the breeder you got him from ASAP! See if there have been any other issues.


Melis


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

Have the frogs been quarantined from the rest of your collection? It seems pretty fast for an antigen to travel, but it is possible,


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Gosh Rhonda, I am really sorry to hear of your loss! I really hope that you figure out out what is going on.
Ed


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

Matt,
I have moved the remaining two to a room on the far side of the house. I have the lights out with just a soft night lite type of lighting on them right now.

Thank you Ed. I just can't tell you how upset I am right now and how concerned I am now for all my thumbnails at this moment.

Rhonda


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

Have you used any chemicals around the imitators? This almost sounds like a poisoning type reaction, but could be bacterial, fungal, viral or parasitic. Have you had any diagnostics run? Fecals, etc?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

No, I have used absolutely no chemicals. I am very careful about that in this room, well, any room for that matter. I only rinse stuff with very hot water or sometimes depending on the item, very hot water and a tiny bit of dish soap, being rinsed extremely well.
I have had no diagnostics of any kind run at this point. 
Thanks so much.
Rhonda


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Did you let it sit for a bit? Sounds odd, sounds like it might have just stressed, could try some pedialite...



FrogByte11 said:


> I was watching my other three imitators and getting the deli cups ready like Mellisa said, I turned my back for no more than 20 seconds and the biggest imitator that had just been on a leaf is now upside down dead, he literally just fell dead off the leaf. The other two were no where near him.
> Please! What is going on???
> I have placed the other two in their own cups.
> Rhonda


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Kyle,
Yep, I have let it sit all day. It is dead. I let the other sit all last night and it is dead also. I put them in a small deli cup with a piece of damp paper towel.
I have picked up some pedialite but did not put any on the dead ones. Was not sure if I would need to put the 2 survivors in it or not.
Thanks
Rhonda


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

im sorry that happened to you... i dont know to much to say anything but i think you should take out the survivers and put them some where else just incase there's something in the viv


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would send them to Dr. Frye to see what went wrong. Might at least give you piece of mind, and may also help the breeder out.

Sorry to hear that, I know it is rough. They are fragile and maybe that is another reason we all like them so much.




FrogByte11 said:


> Kyle,
> Yep, I have let it sit all day. It is dead. I let the other sit all last night and it is dead also. I put them in a small deli cup with a piece of damp paper towel.
> I have picked up some pedialite but did not put any on the dead ones. Was not sure if I would need to put the 2 survivors in it or not.
> Thanks
> Rhonda


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

How are the other two doing, Rhonda?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

They are not real active but one ate 10 dusted ffs (rep-cal & herptivite)
yesterday and I am sure a bunch of springtails and the other ate 5 dusted
ff and I am sure some springtails. Today one ate 5 ff and the other did not eat any ff but they both have springtails in their boxes with them. Right now they are both up high on the side, right up next to the lid.

All of the reticulatus (8) and the vents (4) are doing well. The vents are the only ones that want the ffs but they are all filling up on springtails.

Right now I have everyone in their own rubbermaid shoebox. I got an email from the breeder and I am just waiting to hear back from him on my reply.

Thanks
Rhonda


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good to hear, keep us updated.



FrogByte11 said:


> They are not real active but one ate 10 dusted ffs (rep-cal & herptivite)
> yesterday and I am sure a bunch of springtails and the other ate 5 dusted
> ff and I am sure some springtails. Today one ate 5 ff and the other did not eat any ff but they both have springtails in their boxes with them. Right now they are both up high on the side, right up next to the lid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

I did not mean to have the emoticon in there. My words could not be added to, when I tried to add something it was erasing the rest of what I typed, anyway this 8) is not supposed to be there.
I wish I could have edited it out :wink: I really liked when I could fix my mistakes. Those little mistakes bug the heck out of me.
Rhonda


----------

